# Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach - Just purchased - Help!



## LeHorn (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi,

We just signed yesterday with Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach while at their presentation. We went there with no intention to buy and what got us at the end was that there are supposedly no maintenance fees.
Here is the deal we got:
1 BR (100 + 100 points) with 2 additional vacations a year that can bought from ANY of the 3 exchange programs they offer. The 2 additional weeks will cost between $49 to up to $399 per week (I ask several time if it can be more). Even though we bought equity for a 1BR place we can get the additional 2 weeks for 2BR. Here is the other interesting part and some of you might have experience with it. They said there is absolutely no maintenance fee or such except when we actually would stay at the property (PBS). The fee would then be $900 for that week. If we don't stay at the property they would give us a $2000 credit for that year (first 2 years in cash). Btw, we would not stay there anyways because we love Medano Beach instead, because you can swim there. This $2000 credit can then be used for all kinds of travel including the additional 2 weeks as well as other hotel, car, activities etc. They even let you use it for shopping online.
Just by these "facts", especially no maintenance fee, this was a no-brainer. I would basically have my money back just after a few years. Of course I started reading the night after we bought and now I am a bit worried.
Is there really no maintenance fee or any other ongoing fee associated with that and where would I check that? Does anybody have experience with this $2000 credit?

Any immediate feedback or help is appreciated since we could go back and cancel within 5 days!?

Thanks so much.


----------



## silentg (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this an all inclusive resort? If so there will be fees, probably daily ones to stay there.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2015)

I think you should cancel. Rescind. Read your contract. The words the sales weasel says mean exactly nothing. All that matters is what's in black and white. Period. Mexican TSs are notoriously easy and cheap to rent. UsuAlly below MF cost, and of course, like your big selling point, no use, no cost.

Rescind now. If after hanging around here, asking questions, getting answers, it turns out to be the deal you want, it will still be available. They are not selling out. Trust us, you won't but from the developer after you know.

Best wishes.

Jim


----------



## LeHorn (Mar 25, 2015)

I was actually talking about fees for the actual program, not the individual stays. For most resorts down here you can opt for all inclusive for a daily fee. Thanks.


----------



## LeHorn (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback Passepartout.
Does anybody have experience with the $2000 credit they supposedly offer when not using the resort during the year?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2015)

LeHorn said:


> Thanks for your feedback Passepartout.
> Does anybody have experience with the $2000 credit they supposedly offer when not using the resort during the year?



I have never heard of such a thing, and doubt strongly that anyone else here has either.

That would be BIG news that would spread like wildfire here. It's bogus.

Rescind. Or as we love to say here, Buy resale, save thou$ands.

Jim


----------



## geekette (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry can't be of much help, PB was selling good ole RTU weeks when last I toured, the points program is rather an anomaly.  You really have to refer to what is in writing, that's the only knowledge possible.

Definitely check your documents for that 2k to not use, but you probably will not find it.  Even if it is so, and is usable on many many things, chances are those things go through a special portal that makes them not such a great value.  Presumably they would take your week from you that you aren't using and that's how you would be "credited" 2k and it could be much less than that if it is 'your rental proceeds'.  

PBSB is a lovely resort, but you yourself stated you don't want to stay there.  I suggest cancelling this now.  It's easy to rent in Cabo, why buy where you don't want to stay?  Further, an exchange company could put " a regional block " on you so that you cannot exchange into another resort in Cabo because you own there.


----------



## klpca (Mar 25, 2015)

There is an owners group on Facebook. They should be able to answer your Pueblo Bonito specific questions. It is a closed group so it may take a day to get approved. https://www.facebook.com/groups/PB.owners/?fref=nf

FWIW, other owners have reported difficulty receiving the benefits promised by the developer. My unit was a resale unit so I have no direct experience with the benefits offered. 

But since you can rescind, you should.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2015)

the fact that you still have unanswered questions is MORE than enough reason to rescind and research your options.

should you decide later that its the resort for you, that same deal will be available to you at the resort....and likely much better ones via resale.


----------



## LeHorn (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. Now my question is how to best rescind!? Just go back to the resort and deal with them?  Does someone have a written form or so? Again, any advise would be much appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2015)

there should be a section (note its usually hidden) in your sales contract that explains exactly how you should rescind your contract.

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## oldbuyer (Mar 25, 2015)

Since you are still in Cabo go over to the Profeco office on the 3rd floor of Golden Palace office center wich is next to the main bus station north of PBS about 3 miles. Or call Profeco Mexico city at 52 55 5211 1723. 
I rescinded my developer 100 point contract using this Profeco office. BTW I bought the same contract in the resale market w/o the optional MF and W/O the MANDATORY 5 year refurbishment fee (small print on the back middle of your contract) for $5.65 all in (seller paid the transfer fee). 
If you prefer Medano beach you might consider Cabo Villas- see the resale contracts listed on TUG- most are under $1000 and you are on the beach!


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 25, 2015)

A point to keep in mind:  if the deal were that good, everyone would be signing up, and no one would be selling their timeshare for practically no money on Ebay.com or Redweek.com.  If the deal were so marvelous and it were actually easy to rent  those weeks to someone wanting to pay top dollar to stay there, there's no way a developer would be selling the weeks:  he'd keep them and rent them himself for a huge profit.

You've been bamboozled.  Rescind now!  If you don't, the chances are you'll regret it from now on.

You simply write a letter (you don't have to explain why you want to rescind, simply state that you are doing it).  The contract probably says it has to be sent by certified mail.  That's not possible in Mexico.  Therefore, if it were me, I'd write the letter and make copies.  Insert at the bottom a line saying something to the effect of "received by ___________  date _____________."  Go back to the resort and get ALL YOUR COPIES SIGNED BY THE MANAGER in charge of sales.  Leave one copy with them.  From wherever you are staying, fax a copy to the address they give you on the contract.  When you are back in the U.S., complete everything required by certified mail and stipulate that you have enclosed the signed copy from the resort, which is dated, but that since you were in Mexico, you could not send the certified copy any sooner.  Also make note of how to reach the Mexican authorities to complain--and be absolutely certain you have one of those signed and dated copies of the letter in your possession.


----------



## oldbuyer (Mar 25, 2015)

Pat, in Mexico you are correct that there is no certified mail so Profeco recommends rescinding by DHL signed delivery receipt. The DHL office is on Leona Vicario about 2 miles up the road from the mall but I believe there is also a DHL office in the Golden Plaza near Profeco- how convenient. 
I have also rescinded in person but many folks are not comfortable dealing with the VLO and being slimed again by the salesman who probably already spent their commission.



PStreet1 said:


> A point to keep in mind:  if the deal were that good, everyone would be signing up, and no one would be selling their timeshare for practically no money on Ebay.com or Redweek.com.  If the deal were so marvelous and it were actually easy to rent  those weeks to someone wanting to pay top dollar to stay there, there's no way a developer would be selling the weeks:  he'd keep them and rent them himself for a huge profit.
> 
> You've been bamboozled.  Rescind now!  If you don't, the chances are you'll regret it from now on.
> 
> You simply write a letter (you don't have to explain why you want to rescind, simply state that you are doing it).  The contract probably says it has to be sent by certified mail.  That's not possible in Mexico.  Therefore, if it were me, I'd write the letter and make copies.  Insert at the bottom a line saying something to the effect of "received by ___________  date _____________."  Go back to the resort and get ALL YOUR COPIES SIGNED BY THE MANAGER in charge of sales.  Leave one copy with them.  From wherever you are staying, fax a copy to the address they give you on the contract.  When you are back in the U.S., complete everything required by certified mail and stipulate that you have enclosed the signed copy from the resort, which is dated, but that since you were in Mexico, you could not send the certified copy any sooner.  Also make note of how to reach the Mexican authorities to complain--and be absolutely certain you have one of those signed and dated copies of the letter in your possession.


----------



## LeHorn (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks again.
I checked all my paper work and could not find any section about cancellation at all.
There are also basically 2 parts I'll probably need to cancel, the actual points contract and the Pueblo Bonito Preferred (Concierge Program).
I might consider going to the Sales Manager and the Profeco here in Cabo. There is a mailing address of Pueblo Bonito here in Cabo San Lucas. I can try that as well.


----------



## oldbuyer (Mar 25, 2015)

There is only one contract to cancel. The Premier benefits are part of the developer contract. When you purchase a contract on the secondary market you only purchase the underlying (stripped) contract. The Premier package is a optional membership (with annual fees) sweetner to up the precieved value of the entire package. That said the Premier package is just a glorified RCI membership that is only worth $49/year for membership. I found the Premier package was about 10% of what the salesman said it was.
Notes: If you purchase a Cabo resort that resort puts a block on your RCI or II membership so you can not exchange or get extra weeks in other Cabo/Mazatlan resorts. You can only book extra weeks at your home resort. Got to love it

Someone asked about AI. Currently it is optional to owners and guests at PBS and is about $70/person/day. Cabo lately has been adding resort fees (mandatory tip and wifi fees at Cabo Villas)  and have started demanding (Fiesta Americana) AI to all guests and exchangers. Just two new ways to extort from the tourist. 



LeHorn said:


> Thanks again.
> I checked all my paper work and could not find any section about cancellation at all.
> There are also basically 2 parts I'll probably need to cancel, the actual points contract and the Pueblo Bonito Preferred (Concierge Program).
> I might consider going to the Sales Manager and the Profeco here in Cabo. There is a mailing address of Pueblo Bonito here in Cabo San Lucas. I can try that as well.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 25, 2015)

LeHorn said:


> I might consider going to the Sales Manager and the Profeco here in Cabo. There is a mailing address of Pueblo Bonito here in Cabo San Lucas. I can try that as well.


 I don't think going to the Sales Manager will be of any help as anyone in the sales dept. will try to convince you not to rescind. Profeco is your best bet and do it ASAP.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2015)

agreed, the last thing you want to do is talk to anyone in sales!


----------



## kottonmindless (Mar 26, 2015)

LeHorn said:


> Thanks again.
> I checked all my paper work and could not find any section about cancellation at all.
> There are also basically 2 parts I'll probably need to cancel, the actual points contract and the Pueblo Bonito Preferred (Concierge Program).
> I might consider going to the Sales Manager and the Profeco here in Cabo. There is a mailing address of Pueblo Bonito here in Cabo San Lucas. I can try that as well.



We did the same thing on 3/21/15, we got an attorney her in Cabo just so we can really cancel.  The attorney took the cancellation contract back to them and they were not happy. Our contract is now canceled and I also disputed with our credit card company.


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't checked recently, but PBSB used to appear frequently on eBay.  I've never heard of them giving anyone money/credit if they don't use ... just doesn't make sense that you could recoup your investment by staying at home! 

I say run to Profeco now.  Do not pass go.  Do not pay another $200.  Do NOT talk to sales people 

Good luck!


----------



## LeHorn (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok, we just came back from our wonderful family vacation at Cabo. So here now the update on what we specifically did.
On our second day after the purchase we went to PROFECO in Cabo. They were immediately asking if we are here because of timeshare. So it is not uncommon. They told us to FedEx the Cancellation note to Pueblo Bonito (certified). In addition sending copies of everything to 2 PROFECO email addresses in Mexico City. We were supposed to call then a number to verify that they have retrieved the emails.
So far so good. 
We decided to go back to the Pueblo Bonito Sales Office to talk to a General Manager for different reasons, the most important one to hopefully resolve the issue right away. 
We ended up talking to the respective General Sales Manager and he was quite "friendly". Of course we mentioned our other option with PROFECO. He sent us to the Administrative Office and they processed the cancellation in the system. We gave them a signed cancellation note and we retrieved a cancellation letter. The down payment is supposed to be credited by latest within 15 days. We had the cancellation letter also signed by the General Manager.
So overall a decent experience. I wanted to highlight this to be fair.
The General Manager was upset about the misrepresentation during the Sales pitch. Not sure if this was real though.
We got a call later that day from our Sales guy, but just because he wanted a certificate back that he supposedly paid out of his pocket. Wow, and this after wasting hours of our time...
Well, we are happy that it all seems fine after all.
Thanks again to everybody here on the forum. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2015)

LeHorn, thanks for your update. Glad to hear it all worked out for you.


----------



## oldbuyer (Mar 30, 2015)

LeHorn said:


> On our second day after the purchase we went to PROFECO in Cabo. They were immediately asking if we are here because of timeshare. So it is not uncommon.


The Cabo office gets several of these rescissions a week. They ask every gringo "Timeshare?" They even had a literature rack full of timeshare rescission pamphlets (unless they have all been taken).
With what you have done you should have no problem. There is a 15 day hold on your funds but mine came back in that time frame. PBS is one of the more professional companies to work with in Cabo and that was why I eventually purchased a contract of theirs in the secondary market.
Back to your original request, If you want to be on Medano beach then it's: Cabo Villas, Casa Dorado (high MF fees), VDP and Arco, Pueblo Bonito Rose and Blanco. All are available on the secondary market but supposedly Casa Dorado has a first right of refusal clause. Perhaps a Casa Dorado owner will chime in and confirm or deny.


----------



## witty (Mar 30, 2015)

*pueblo bonito sunset beach*

Run as fast as you can ! This sounds familiar.we purchased something similar in playa del carmen at the palm hotel ...promised extra weeks where they guaranteed rental & $ 2000 cash , no maintenance & lloyds certificate for future cash in exchange for our timeshares & our payment of cash. we are in the process of undoing this mistake. the marketing co was called ALLURE .
this is our final lesson in timeshare scam ! No more attending timeshare presentation especially in mexico!
Call up your credit card co to cancel charges etc


----------



## Elise212 (Oct 4, 2015)

*What is mailing address of PROFECO?*

Just found this message board from Googling. My issue is with PBSB committing a serious timeshare fraud/con/swindle, and the sales fraud perpetuated by the sales person, took me past 15 days, waiting on other paperwork he was to send me for signatures. I'm now at 30 days since the contract was signed. But I have a witness of the fraud.  So I need to send certified DHL rescind and fraud charges letter to both PROFECO and the General Manager of PBSB, so a name and address if anyone know would be helpful too. 




LeHorn said:


> Ok, we just came back from our wonderful family vacation at Cabo. So here now the update on what we specifically did.
> On our second day after the purchase we went to PROFECO in Cabo. They were immediately asking if we are here because of timeshare. So it is not uncommon. They told us to FedEx the Cancellation note to Pueblo Bonito (certified). In addition sending copies of everything to 2 PROFECO email addresses in Mexico City. We were supposed to call then a number to verify that they have retrieved the emails.
> So far so good.
> We decided to go back to the Pueblo Bonito Sales Office to talk to a General Manager for different reasons, the most important one to hopefully resolve the issue right away.
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Oct 4, 2015)

Hopefully someone will be able to give you the name and address for the general mgr. at PB Sunset Beach. In the meantime, you might also get information from Profeco  through their  website.

You also can send a private message to any poster in this thread by clicking on their blue user name.


----------



## pammy7 (Sep 19, 2017)

MY FRIEND just bought yesterday at Sunset.  When we got back to the condo I looked at her contract and many of the promised items were not listed.  They promised to rent for her at $1000 year, not on contract.  Online, we found that was a scam.  $3000 year to use on extra vacations.  she was told she could use 100% on trips, found out that only a portion can be used on trips.  Promised RCI extra vacations, not in contract.  Told she could use every year but contract said every other year.  After reading internet felt like we were scammed.  Here's what we did and she is out of the contract.
1.  Called Credit card company and reported scam and not to pay the resort
2.  Wrote emails and sent to everyone who had email on her info page.  
3.  Took copy of letter to sales group.  Had to go through several people, many threatening she would have to pay deposit.  She also adamantly stated she would not talk with the salesman she worked with yesterday.She told them she had called cc company and contacted profeco and that she knew she didn't have to pay the deposit they had her sign paper previously but didn't tell her what it was.
4.  Contacted profeco just in case.  https://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/vancouver/images/pdf/timeshares_abr06.pdf
5.  Planned to send certified letters but they cancelled and gave her signed letter of cancellation and agreement to refund deposit

Stick to your guns people!  You can get out of it without losing money!


----------



## Sindy (Mar 13, 2020)

LeHorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just signed yesterday with Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach while at their presentation. We went there with no intention to buy and what got us at the end was that there are supposedly no maintenance fees.
> Here is the deal we got:
> ...


----------



## Sindy (Mar 13, 2020)

pammy7 said:


> MY FRIEND just bought yesterday at Sunset.  When we got back to the condo I looked at her contract and many of the promised items were not listed.  They promised to rent for her at $1000 year, not on contract.  Online, we found that was a scam.  $3000 year to use on extra vacations.  she was told she could use 100% on trips, found out that only a portion can be used on trips.  Promised RCI extra vacations, not in contract.  Told she could use every year but contract said every other year.  After reading internet felt like we were scammed.  Here's what we did and she is out of the contract.
> 1.  Called Credit card company and reported scam and not to pay the resort
> 2.  Wrote emails and sent to everyone who had email on her info page.
> 3.  Took copy of letter to sales group.  Had to go through several people, many threatening she would have to pay deposit.  She also adamantly stated she would not talk with the salesman she worked with yesterday.She told them she had called cc company and contacted profeco and that she knew she didn't have to pay the deposit they had her sign paper previously but didn't tell her what it was.
> ...





LeHorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just signed yesterday with Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach while at their presentation. We went there with no intention to buy and what got us at the end was that there are supposedly no maintenance fees.
> Here is the deal we got:
> ...



My goodness, this is like a nightmare reading this. My family is in the exact situation as you have mentioned here... same promises.

We just bought a timeshare at the PBSB resort today, but towards the end of the presentation, I had to go because my kids were getting fussy, and left my husband to sign the contract. So when we had a chance to review all the terms again at night, the terms are not consistent to the presentation. The more we read your case and think back to what he had said, we realized that what he told us were all lies. So we did some online research on how to cancel the contract. We emailed the sales person before midnight ( I know we have 5 days to rescind, but the contract says same as signing day and we don’t want them to use technicality on us, so we figured it may be better to email him the same day) and all we got back from him saying “unbelievable”.
Tomorrow, March 13, we are planning to go the see the sales manager here and hoping that they will process the refund for us right there but kind of worry that they may not. And we don’t want the hassle of chasing after them for the money after we had come back to Canada. Would you mind provide the name of the sales manager who helped you so we can perhaps ask him to help? We tried to call our cc company to cancel, but they said we have to wait for the transaction to post and then dispute.  Any other advice? We are well within the 5 day period, but just worried that they would not honour it. Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2020)

Sindy said:


> My goodness, this is like a nightmare reading this. My family is in the exact situation as you have mentioned here... same promises.
> 
> We just bought a timeshare at the PBSB resort today, but towards the end of the presentation, I had to go because my kids were getting fussy, and left my husband to sign the contract. So when we had a chance to review all the terms again at night, the terms are not consistent to the presentation. The more we read your case and think back to what he had said, we realized that what he told us were all lies. So we did some online research on how to cancel the contract. We emailed the sales person before midnight ( I know we have 5 days to rescind, but the contract says same as signing day and we don’t want them to use technicality on us, so we figured it may be better to email him the same day) and all we got back from him saying “unbelievable”.
> Tomorrow, March 13, we are planning to go the see the sales manager here and hoping that they will process the refund for us right there but kind of worry that they may not. And we don’t want the hassle of chasing after them for the money after we had come back to Canada. Would you mind provide the name of the sales manager who helped you so we can perhaps ask him to help? We tried to call our cc company to cancel, but they said we have to wait for the transaction to post and then dispute.  Any other advice? We are well within the 5 day period, but just worried that they would not honour it. Thanks!


You need to go to the Member Services dept, & not the Sales Dept. as the sales people will try to talk you out of rescinding.


----------



## oldbuyer (Mar 13, 2020)

Member services at PBS is located on the ground floor of building 23 or possbly 24. There is a sign in front of the patio door entrance.  If they will not help you, go to the Profeco office on the Marina about 100 yards toward the tender docks from Solomans landing. There is a Profeco rep in the building who will assist you. You have 5 business days regardless of what is written on the contract as that is the Mexican law.


----------



## Sindy (Mar 14, 2020)

oldbuyer said:


> Member services at PBS is located on the ground floor of building 23 or possbly 24. There is a sign in front of the patio door entrance.  If they will not help you, go to the Profeco office on the Marina about 100 yards toward the tender docks from Solomans landing. There is a Profeco rep in the building who will assist you. You have 5 business days regardless of what is written on the contract as that is the Mexican law.


Thank you, they cancelled our contract and gave us their cancellation letter. So if 15 day we don’t get our money back as they said, we can use it to dispute with our cc company. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sindy (Mar 14, 2020)

Th


Karen G said:


> You need to go to the Member Services dept, & not the Sales Dept. as the sales people will try to talk you out of rescinding.


Thank you!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Sindy said:


> Thank you, they cancelled our contract and gave us their cancellation letter. So if 15 day we don’t get our money back as they said, we can use it to dispute with our cc company. Thanks a lot!



Fantastic.  We love it on this board when people figure out they were lied to and are able to rescind.


----------



## oldbuyer (Mar 14, 2020)

You will have no problem now that you have the rescission cancellation letter. PBS is one of the more professional resort companies. After I rescinded my developer PBS contract (for a different reason) I purchased a contract in the secondary market and have enjoyed our stays there for the last 8 years.
A general tip if it's not a boiler room and they are selling a brick and mortar resort you get a more ethical business culture. There are a few brick and mortar resorts that are slimy (one is located on Medano beach) but they are usually the underfunded ones who are desperate.
Now you can enjoy the rest of your time in Cabo


----------



## easyrider (Mar 14, 2020)

LeHorn said:


> Thanks for all the responses. Now my question is how to best rescind!? Just go back to the resort and deal with them?  Does someone have a written form or so? Again, any advise would be much appreciated. Thanks again.



PBSB was the first timeshare we bought. Like you we cancelled within the rescission period. This was maybe 16 - 17 years ago.

The first thing I did was to go to the sales office where I bought to cancel. I was asked to leave this area multiple times and was told to speak with some one else in the main building. That person was never available. When I went back to the sales area they had a security guy trying to escort me out. So long story short, don't go to the sales area to cancel.

I emailed the resort, hand delivered a cancellation letter to the resort main building , called my credit card to report this resort transaction canceled and when I finally went home sent another letter on the advice of TUG to the resort. PBSB never acknoledged this transaction as canceled for a long time. My credit card didn't pay PBSB. All was good.

Shortly after all of this cancellation business we bought a resale one bedroom UVC membership. Over time we added more weeks in 1 and 2 bedroom units at UVC.

Cancel and if you like Mexican beaches pick up some resales. Many are free. My last 5 were. 

Make sure you dispute this with your credit card now as it puts a time stamp on your cancellation. I wouldn't believe anything PBSB tells you including that they canceled your contract.

Bill


----------



## Sindy (Mar 14, 2020)

easyrider said:


> PBSB was the first timeshare we bought. Like you we cancelled within the rescission period. This was maybe 16 - 17 years ago.
> 
> The first thing I did was to go to the sales office where I bought to cancel. I was asked to leave this area multiple times and was told to speak with some one else in the main building. That person was never available. When I went back to the sales area they had a security guy trying to escort me out. So long story short, don't go to the sales area to cancel.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding. We do like this resort.
My husband has travelled a lot and he loves it as well. We have young children and would like a place where we can come back every year without having to put too much effort in planning, this seems to be the place we like, so we have talked about buying a second hand timeshare when we come home.

It’s too bad that they had to lie like that. It’s a nice resort and the staff have been amazing. I think if they have just been up front about all the hidden small prints and not pressure people in buying the same day, they would get more sales and those who bought would be much more happy about their decision.


----------



## Sindy (Mar 14, 2020)

oldbuyer said:


> You will have no problem now that you have the rescission cancellation letter. PBS is one of the more professional resort companies. After I rescinded my developer PBS contract (for a different reason) I purchased a contract in the secondary market and have enjoyed our stays there for the last 8 years.
> A general tip if it's not a boiler room and they are selling a brick and mortar resort you get a more ethical business culture. There are a few brick and mortar resorts that are slimy (one is located on Medano beach) but they are usually the underfunded ones who are desperate.
> Now you can enjoy the rest of your time in Cabo


Thank you!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 14, 2020)

Sindy said:


> Thank you for responding. We do like this resort.
> My husband has travelled a lot and he loves it as well. We have young children and would like a place where we can come back every year without having to put too much effort in planning, this seems to be the place we like, so we have talked about buying a second hand timeshare when we come home.
> 
> It’s too bad that they had to lie like that. It’s a nice resort and the staff have been amazing. I think if they have just been up front about all the hidden small prints and not pressure people in buying the same day, they would get more sales and those who bought would be much more happy about their decision.


There is a Facebook page for Pueblo Bonito owners and you can often pick up a unit from someone for just the cost of the transfer fee which could range from $500 to $1000. It is a closed group but you can request to join it:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/PB.owners/  You might find it interesting to read the various comments from owners there.  We owned at the Pueblo Bonito Rose for many years and have many happy memories of time spent there with our family.  Things have changed a bit since we owned, though. 

I'm so happy that you were able to rescind your purchase and that you found TUG. Stick around and do lots of research before you decide what to do. You may find that renting from other owners might work for you.


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 17, 2020)

Sindy said:


> We do like this resort....We have young children and would like a place where we can come back every year without having to put too much effort in planning, this seems to be the place we like, so we have talked about buying a second hand timeshare when we come home.
> 
> It’s too bad that they had to lie like that. It’s a nice resort and the staff have been amazing.



You can also try renting from current owners.  Also remember that there is no such thing as a second-hand timeshare.  Even the one you bought and just rescinded is not new.  Someone else has used it before.

What you said about the resort can be said about many Mexican TSs.  The resort and staff are nice.  It's just the sales people and their methods that give Mexican TSs a bad rap.


----------



## Escondito (Mar 28, 2020)

I want to relinquish my two bedroom at PBSB.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2020)

Escondito said:


> I want to relinquish my two bedroom at PBSB.  Can anyone help me?


Are you wanting to give it away?  If so, you can post it in the Bargain Deals forum here on TUG. Another avenue for getting rid of it would be on the Facebook page for PB owners. Scroll up a couple of posts in this thread for a link to it.


----------

